# [excel]&quot;zuwenig speicher&quot;-aber jede menge frei :-(



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2008)

meine excel-odyssee geht weiter... (siehe auch andere, ungelöste probleme)

mein datensatz hat mitlerweile ne größe von 190mb erreicht und damit scheinbar die grenzen von excel - zumindest von meiner ausgabe ("excel2002 sp2 laut eigenauskunft)

sobald ich versuche, eine formel auf ein komplettes sheet (also 8spalten, ~65000 zeilen) anzuwenden, erhalte ich folgende fehlermeldung:

"Microsoft Excel kann diesen Vorgang mit den verfügbaren Ressourcen nicht ausführen. Bitte wählen Sie weniger Daten aus oder schliessen Sie andere Programme."

excel ist dabei das einzige größere programm, macht 250mb von 620 belegten mb aus - bei 2gb ram also nicht so wirklich kritisch...
jetzt die frage: 
habt ihr ne lösung?
können neuere excel versionen (03, 07) mit größeren datenmengen umgehen und mehr ram nutzen?



openoffice calc 2.2 ist übrigens noch schlimmer dran (oder hat massive kompatibilitätsprobleme).
die hälfte der bereits bestehenden formeln wird gar nicht erst übernommen, eine formel in die zwischenablage kopieren dauert 30sekunden und woanders reinkopieren produziert auch größtenteils leere/#name? felder.
also (mal wieder) keine brauchbare alternative.


----------



## klausbyte (22. Januar 2008)

Ich würd zuerst mal auf die Auslagerungsdatei tippen.

btw: Warum nimmst du für solche gigantischen Datensätze nicht mysql?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2008)

klausbyte am 22.01.2008 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd zuerst mal auf die Auslagerungsdatei tippen.



von 0 auf 1024mb gestellt: kein unterschied.





> btw: Warum nimmst du für solche gigantischen Datensätze nicht mysql?



weil ich da noch weniger ahnung als software von habe


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2008)

hmm, vielleicht schaut excel ja VORHER, wieviel RAM es braucht, und kommt zu dem schluss, dass es nicht reicht?

lad die tabelle doch mal hoch, ich könnte die mal an meinem 4GB-PC testen, habe aber auch nur excel 2003


----------



## skicu (23. Januar 2008)

Excel 2007 könnte das vielleicht eher schaffen, im neuen xlsx format können ja auch zB wesentlich mehr datensätze verarbeitet werden.
Ansonsten auch mal Access ausprobieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 23.01.2008 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, vielleicht schaut excel ja VORHER, wieviel RAM es braucht, und kommt zu dem schluss, dass es nicht reicht?



hmm - zu kopieren sind weniger als 1% des datensatzes und es könnte 8-9mal soviel platz belegen...



> lad die tabelle doch mal hoch, ich könnte die mal an meinem 4GB-PC testen, habe aber auch nur excel 2003



wo kann ich 200mb datei hochladen? 




@skicu: access wäre ne option, da hab ich wenigstens schon mal mit gearbeitet.
aber soweit meine erinnerungen reichen, wäre es arg aufwendig, den datensatz auf access umzustellen


----------



## Goddess (23. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 23.01.2008 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.01.2008 00:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bietet sich Rapidshare an, wo du bis zu 300MB hochladen kannst. *click*


----------



## RichardLancelot (23. Januar 2008)

Das mit den Auslagerungsdateien war vielleicht gar kein dummer Ansatz, nur deine Lösung eventuell die falsche. Excel könnte noch zu den dummen Programmen gehören, die nur 3 Felder der Vorgaben auselesen (aus 1024 wird 024). Könntest mal versuchen ein dreistelliges Minimum wie 512 und ein vierstelliges Maximum einzustellen. 
Oder heißt "von 0 auf 1024" soviel wie "von 0 bis 1024"?


----------



## AchtBit (23. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 22.01.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> meine excel-odyssee geht weiter... (siehe auch andere, ungelöste probleme)
> 
> mein datensatz hat mitlerweile ne größe von 190mb erreicht und damit scheinbar die grenzen von excel - zumindest von meiner ausgabe ("excel2002 sp2 laut eigenauskunft)
> 
> ...



Dein Problem ist, das auf 128mb(inoffiziell 160mb) limitierte Workbook Memory bei Exel2002. Das 2003 kann hier mit 1gig arbeiten und das Exel v.12 hat ein unbegrenztes Workbook Memory.

Hier haste alle Detailinformationen

http://www.xlam.ch/xlimits/speicher.htm#Empfohlene%20Grösse%20des%20Arbeitsspeichers


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2008)

AchtBit am 23.01.2008 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Problem ist, das auf 128mb(inoffiziell 160mb) limitierte Workbook Memory bei Exel2002. Das 2003 kann hier mit 1gig arbeiten und das Exel v.12 hat ein unbegrenztes Workbook Memory.
> 
> Hier haste alle Detailinformationen
> 
> http://www.xlam.ch/xlimits/speicher.htm#Empfohlene%20Grösse%20des%20Arbeitsspeichers




na dass hört sich doch mal nach einer lösung an 

lade die datei trotzdem gerade hoch, währe nett, wenn es mal jemand testet.

zur erläuterung:
in den meisten sheets (z.b. "19|20dezII") gibt es rechts 8 spalten, die %-werte enthalten. diese werte werden mittels formel aus dem linken 8er block berechnet.
ab sheet "a" fehlt dieser rechte block noch. was also zu tun ist: eine zelle in z.b. "19|20dezII" auswählen, strg+c (-> formel in der zwischenablage), entsprechenden bereich in "a" markieren (*), strg+v - und hier erzählen, obs geklappt hat.


*link*




(*)für leute, die nie tastenkombinationen in excel nötig hatten:
mit strg+pfeiltaste springt man an dass ende eines zusammenhängenden blocks. also z.b. ein feld in einer spalte im linken datensatz auswählen, "strg+_pfeilrunter_" drücken - man ist am unteren ende.
jetzt mit _pfeilrechts_ bis in die erste spalte des zu füllenden bereichs gehen.
_shift_ drücken&halten, mit _pfeilrechts_ die nächsten 8felder zusätzlich auswählen, _shift_ nach wir vor halten. es sollte jetzt die unterste zeile des zu markierenden bereiches markiert sein.
jetzt _strg_ zusätzlich zu _shift_ halten und _pfeiloben_ drücken.
jetzt sollte der komplette zu füllende bereich und die darüberliegende titelzeile markiert sein. die wollen wir nicht, also lassen wir _strg_ los und drücken einmal _pfeilrunter_ - es sollte jetzt der zu füllende bereich (und nur der) markiert sein, man kann _shift_ (endlich) loslassen.
jetzt gehts oben ab "strg+V" weiter


----------



## skicu (24. Januar 2008)

Falls es bis heute abend niemand gemacht hat, werd ich's heut abend runterladen und in Office 2007 ausprobieren.
Bin nur bis heute abend in der Hochschule, dauert leider noch etwas.


----------



## klausbyte (24. Januar 2008)

Da ich gerade eh an der FH bin mit der dicken Leitung, hab ich es in Excel 2007 geöffnet, und mal nen Block von dez 19 20 II in das sheet a kopiert, für die hall dinger, und es rechnet %-Werte aus.

Soll ich noch irgendwas machen, in einem anderen Format speichern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2008)

klausbyte am 24.01.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich gerade eh an der FH bin mit der dicken Leitung, hab ich es in Excel 2007 geöffnet, und mal nen Block von dez 19 20 II in das sheet a kopiert, für die hall dinger, und es rechnet %-Werte aus.
> 
> Soll ich noch irgendwas machen, in einem anderen Format speichern?



nö, reicht. war genau dass, was ich wissen wollte.

d.h.:
du könntest mir n office07 rüberschicken


----------



## klausbyte (24. Januar 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 24.01.2008 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 24.01.2008 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://rapidshare.com/5135442/haha_verarscht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2008)

Spoiler



eines sco würdig  *noch ein bißchen über den boden rollen geh*


----------

